# new synapse disc arrived



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Very good looking bike in person - especially with the wheel decals removed. I will switch it to campy but I may wait until interbike to see if any campy disc info gets released. I have a couple other road bikes so this will probably be primarily a rain or light gravel bike. I actually ordered it for the Rough Roubaix but it came in a couple weeks after that. BTW - the hydro disc brakes are Freaking awesome! I considered a diverge but I already have a CX bike and this is a very responsive road bike and the diverge was not.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

After my first ride I must report that the hydro disc brakes are incredible


----------



## r0gue (May 21, 2015)

Is it an optical illusion, or is that shifter as long as the saddle?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

r0gue said:


> Is it an optical illusion, or is that shifter as long as the saddle?


It's hydro, it has a big head.

Your wife will love it.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Shimano recommends a minimum chainstay length of 415mm with disc brakes, in order to avoid any chainline issues. This bike came in t 410 which is quite close. Wonder how Cannondale compensated and if there are any resulting issues for the owner?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife loves it when I fall asleep early. Seriously though - the shifters are long. I put the same bars on the bike as my caad 10 and reach to the bars is the same on both bikes. reach to the hoods is almost 20mm further than my campy shifters


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Trek_5200 said:


> Shimano recommends a minimum chainstay length of 415mm with disc brakes, in order to avoid any chainline issues. This bike came in t 410 which is quite close. Wonder how Cannondale compensated and if there are any resulting issues for the owner?



I think the 73mm wide bottom bracket (BB30a) puts the crankset in a different position to compensate for this. The diverge uses an offset hub. that bike is crying out for two wheel sets and to me the hub issue makes that too convoluted.


----------



## Elliotres (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm shopping for a new Synapse, trying to decide if I want disc brakes. So this thread helps a lot. Thanks


----------

